# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Jatropha

## mbailetti

Estimados,
Interesado en el cultivo de jatropha, ¿quién está trabajando con esto en Perú?, ¿en qué regiones-zonas se está probando? 
San Martín es la región que más suena con proyectos relativos a Jatropha, ¿qué dicen Tarapotinos? 
¿Se puede cultivar también en zonas frías (sin heladas) y lluviosas de Apurimac? 
Atentamente.Temas similares: Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas

----------


## mbailetti

Me respondo a mi mismo a ver si alguien se anima a compartir información.  La producción y experiencias en el Perú con el piñon son muy escasas, su cultivo ha generado gran interés por las ventajas que presentaría para la producción de biodiesel. Es una oleaginosa de origen tropical, nativa de América. Actualmente se encuentra difundida a lo largo de las regiones tropicales áridas y semiáridas de América, África y Asia. En el Perú, según refieren, crece desde el nivel del mar hasta los 1000msnm se adapta a suelos pobres y/o alcalinos, es muy resistente a la sequía pero para su producción óptima se requieren entre 900 y 1200 mm/año de precipitación o riego y temperaturas mayores de 18°C. Actualmente en donde se está trabajando más es en la región de San Martín, La Libertad y Piura a través de cadena productiva impulsada por el Servicio Holandés de Cooperación para el Desarrollo (SNV), modelo que tiene en Honduras. El Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria (INIA) en su estación experimental Vista Florida en Ferreñafe (Lambayeque) y en El Porvenir en Tarapoto (San Martín) tiene instalado el cultivo con material genético recogido de distintas zonas del país para determinar su adaptabilidad y productividad, y para proveer de semilla a futuros emprendimientos. ¿resultados? La gran rusticidad y adaptabilidad de este cultivo se basaría en su amplia variabilidad genética, en términos de cultivo comercial este carácter puede ser más bien un problema por la diferencia entre los caracteres de individuos (desuniformidad en campo) y obliga a hacer investigación para elegir la genética adecuada para cada realidad . Perú ya tiene una página web informativa en la que se pueden descargar diferentes archivos relativos al cultivo, proceso y comercialización.  http://groups.google.com/group/jatrophaperu/files Aportes?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola mbailetti: 
Lamentablemente mi respuesta no tiene mucho que ver con lo que preguntas. 
Te escribo para comentarte que el tema de forestería en el Perú, creo está muy olvidado. 
Por las noticias que subo al foro, me doy cuenta que el sector maderero no viene siendo desarrollado como se podría, ya que entiendo -por lo que oigo a mi padre- que el Perú, en especial la sierra, podría ser una región maderera, pero no se oye mucho del tema. 
Para mí personalmente es una lástima, ya que sería bueno saber que en nuestro país somos capaces de manejar los bosques de manera rentable y sostenible y a la vez, pero como te digo, no creo que eso esté sucediendo en este momento. 
Mi pedido es para que no ceces en tu búsqueda de respuestas o contactos en el foro, para tratar de promover el intercambio de información que permita el desarrollo de negocios madereros en el país, pero de manera sostenible. 
Para mí la ecuación es simple, pero hace falta dinero y experiencia: 
Madera=Dinero, y Árboles=mejor calidad de vida. 
¿Por qué todavía nos somos un país maderero? ¿O lo somos? 
Saludos y gracias de todas formas por participar en AgroFórum.

----------

